# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Vjersha dhe poezi për Zotin

## ATMAN

Me urdher te Zotit erdha un' ne bote
Hapa syt shikova ne kete pozite
Vehten te persosur.Sic Zoti na thote:
"Vehten ti perunje"! ne ate pozite.

Ne shkronjat e ballit tone jane shkruar
Kushdo qe do Zotin vehten ka nderuar!
Per ndjekesin s'ka ruge tjeter per te shkuar
Vetem kjo te shpie ne ate pozite

Fluturon Xhibrili ne qjell pa te mete
Djersen e Profitit,lulen,mban perjete
Mu ne kend te deres esht'Aliu vete
Drita te paprera hedh n'ate pozite

N'ate post te lumtur se sa vij'e shkojne
Lum ata tregtare q'e blejn dhe enderojne
Ska as dit as nate,te dyja ndricojne
Miraxh' i Profitit esht ajo pozite

Jam Haxhi Bektashi,boll duke kerkuar
Frymen e Vertete mezi e kam shkuar
Per Qabene vendin un'e kam ndertuar
Nje rruge nga zemra del n'ate pozite.



Hynqar Haxhi Bektash Veliu

----------


## ATMAN

Persosmeri a njeriut cmohet simbas grades se besimit te tij.

Lakmia eshte nje plage qe mund ta mbyll vetem toka.

Feja gremiset me vdekjen e dijetareve

Shperblimet e jetes tjeter jane me te pelqyera se lumturite e kesaj jete

Qendrimi i mbreteve ne fuqi varet nga drejtesia e tyre

Roba e shpetimit nuk vjetersohet

Dyfishoje bamiresine tende me ndjese

Thenia e te vertetes eshte shpetim i njeriut

Trupi shendoshet me agjerim

Durimi sjell fitim

Rruajtja e gjuhes eshte shpetim i njeriut

Heshtja sjell qetesine e trupit

Zemra kthjellohet me besimin

Mjaftimi me pak e ben jeten e kenaqshme

Vizito te afermit e tu qe te shtohet nderi

Shoqerohu me te miret,te shpetosh nga te keqinjte

Feja nderohet me mbrojtje dhe shkatrohet me lakmi

Falja e nates eshte ndricim i dites

Heshtja eshte mbulesa e pa-diturise

Ndergjegja e njerezve te mire eshte qendra e ndricimit

Zemra ndricohet kur njeriu rron me djersen e tij

Zoti eshte garant per ushqimin e cdo krijese

Goditjet e gjuhes shkaktojne dhimbje me te medha se ato te shpates

Bota ngushellohet ne syte e urrejtesit

Goditjet e te dashurit jane me te prekshme

Ngushtica e zemres eshte me e keqe se ajo e dores

Ai qe mbeshtetet ne njerezit e keqinj eshte i humbur

Eshte i humbur ai qe shet fene per kete jete

Doreshtrenguarit i ngushtohet zemra

Eshte i humbur ai qe nuk i mbeshtet shpresat tek Zoti

Jeta e gjate me bindesi eshte nje veshje profetike

Kerkimi i edukates eshte me i vlefshem se ai i floririt

Shoqerohu me ata qe te shembellejne ty

Ai qe mbeshtetet tek Zoti kalon jete te lumtur

I lumtur eshte ai qe gezon shendet te mire

Bindja ndaj Zotit eshte fitore

T'i bindesh armikut eshte shkaterim

I zgjatet jeta atij qe i shkurtohen mundimet

Etja per pasuri eshte me e forte se etja per uje

Erresire e padrejtesise nxin besimin

Padrejtesia e poshteron njerine

E drejta e te  pafajshmit nuk humbet


Imam Aliu 
Thenie nga i Madhi Ali

----------


## ATMAN

PERËNDIJA

Ç'sheh, është zot'i vërtetë,
Ç'dëgjon, është zër'i tija,
Gjithë ç'ka e s'ka në jetë,
Eshtë vetë perëndia.

Mos shiko valëtë p'anë,
Mos të gënjenjë rremeti,
Të tëra një burim kanë,
Gjithë ngrihen pej një deti.

Në det të math e të gjërë
Çdo valë që të sheh syri,
Atje është deti tërë,
Po valëtë mirë qyri.

Kur ta zësh gjënë të bërë,
Esht' ashtu me të vërtetë,
Po ta vësh re gjat' e gjërë,
Esht' ajy bërësi vetë.
Dhe kush flet edhe ç'gjë flitet,
Ç'duket e s'duket në jetë,
Dhe kush sheh dh'ajo që shihet,
Zot' i vërtet' është vetë.

Se e tërë gjithësia,
Që nuk' i gjëndetë fundi,
Eshtë vetë perëndia,
Për atë s'ka vënt gjëkundi.

Eshtë në shesht perëndia,
I verbëri s'munt ta shohë,
Ajo është gjithësia,
I dituri munt ta njohë.

Pe një lulezë kur shohim
Dhe të vëmë re një fletë,
Me dituri munt ta njohim
Q'atje 'shtë zot' i vërtetë.

Eshtë në shesht perëndia,
Sicilido munt ta njohë
Po s'e mbuloi e padija,
Njeriu tekdo munt ta shohë.

Kush do ta shohë të tërë,
Të shohë mirë njerinë,
Vethen' e tij re të vërë,
Atje e gjen perëndinë.

Dhe parajsi dhe skëterra,
Dhe engjëlli edhe djalli,
Edhe gjithë ç'ka të tjera,
Janë brënda tek i gjalli.

Ajy që ka mirësinë,
Ka perëndin' e të mirat,
Edhe kush ka djallëzinë,
Ka djallë e ligësirat.

Më çdo anë e kërkova,
Thashë: ku 'shtë perëndia,
Po më pasdaj e mësova,
Qënke ndaj mej' e s'e dija.

Kërkonja gjetkë ta gjeje
Zotn' e math e të vërtetë,
Ajy qënëkej ndaj meje,
E paskësha unë vetë!

Me fjal' e me agjërime
Nuk e gjen dot perëndinë,
As me kreshm' e me kungime,
Si punojn' ata që s'dinë

Trajstën' e ke plot me bukë,
Edhe hiqesh si i mjerë,
Dhe ke zën' e thua nukë,
E lipën derë më derë.

Eshtë ndaj teje i gjallë,
Ti e kërkon nëpër gurë,
Në të rrem' e në përrallë,
Andaj nuk' e gjen dot kurrë.

Pa s'vdes kurrë perëndia,
Po kush vdes në jetë vallë?
Gjë s'vdes, sepse gjithësia
Eshtë gjithënjë e gjallë.

Qeshë diell, ishnja hënë,
U bësh' uj' e balt' e erë,
Yll e zok e dash kam qënë,
Pa dhe njeri shumë herë.

Sa det i math e i gjerë
Edhe sa mijëra valë!
Sicil atje do të bjerë,
Prapë soje do të dalë.

Mijëra shpirtëra ngrihen,
Bijen mijëra të tjera,
Vjen dimëri, lulet pshihen,
I nxjer prapë në shesht vera.

Nj'është, po ka shumë ngjyrë,
Duket sikur s'ka të ngjarë,
E sheh fytyrë-fytyrë,
Po 'shtë i njëjt' e i pandarë.

Ajy është trëndafili
Edhe gjëmb' i trëndafilit,
Ajy është dhe bilbili,
Ajy dhe zër' i bilbilit.

Mos shiko ç'rrobë ka veshur,
Eshtë brenda vet' i qetë,
Syr' i t'urtit e sheh xhveshur,
Veç ati s'ka gjë ndë jetë.

Zoti është gjithësia,
Ajy është gjithë ç'janë,
Po kush njeh vethen e tija,
S'e kërkon më tjatër anë.

Dhe qelqeja u hollua
Dhe vena, pa u përzjenë
S'ka ven', është qelqe thua,
A s'ka qelqe, është venë.

Unë ndaj teje një pikë,
O det i gjer' e pa anë!
Të hynj brënda më vjen frikë,
Po s'hiqem dot dhe mënjanë.

Të kisha zën' e bilbilit,
Gjithënjë do të këndonja
Bukurin' e trëndafilit,
Dhe kurrë të mos pushonja.

Po ti vetë je, o bilbil,
Ti je edhe dashuria,
Ti je edhe trëndafili
Edhe bukuri e tija.

Ti je ç'është jet' e tërë,
Ti je vetë gjithësia,
Ti vetë njeri je bërë,
More fytyrën e tija.

Oh! det i math e i paanë,
Në një stamnë qysh ka hyrë?
Ajy q'është gjithë ç'janë,
U mbloth tok më një fytyrë.

Më çdo anë që shikova,
Pashë mirë që je vetë,
Të gjeta tek të kërkova,
Zot'i math e i vërtetë.

Pe trupi shpirt është bërë,
Edhe shpirti trup në jetë
Eshtë bërë, një i tërë
Gjithë ç'është, është vetë.

Paskëtaj, o shokë, kurrë
Mos kërkoni perëndinë
Nëpër mur' e nëpër gurë,
Po shihni mirë njerinë.

Zëmr' e njeriut në jetë
Eshtë vënd' i perëndisë,
Esht' atje zot' i vërtetë,
Det' i math i gjithësisë.

Ajy është gjithësia,
Edhe udh' e perëndisë,
Eshtë vetëm njerëzia,
Q'i duhetë njerëzisë.

Mer dorën e diturisë,
Pa ajo do të të nxjerë
Gjer te fron' i perëndisë,
Ndaj soje do të të shpjerë.

Esht' e vërtetë kjo punë,
Mos qëndroni n'errësirët,
Se këtë s'e gjeta unë,
E kanë thënë të mirët. 


naim frasheri

----------


## ATMAN

EMRI I ZOTIT 

Zot i vërtetë,
Bota e tërë
Gjithë ç'ke bërë
E ç'ka në jetë
Të gjitha ç'janë
Yje dhe diej,
E dhé e qiej, 
Një gjuhë kanë,
Që thotë emrin tënt!

Ngado që shikonj,
Atë emër dëgjonj.
E shoh më ç'do vënt.
Dheu, që rrimë ne,
Duke mbleruar,
E kam dëgjuar,
Që thotë se ç'je.
Yjtë me dritë,
Duke kërcyer,
E duke kthyer,
Nat' edhe ditë,
Re me gjëmim
Zoqtë me fjalë,
Deti me valë,
Lumi me rrëmbim
Lulja me erë,
Dhe me bukuri,
E me mituri,
Kur çel në verë,
Emrin tënt thonë,
Ty të tregojnë
E të lëvdojnë,
Ty gjithë monë!
Po njeriu, o Zot!
S'ta di emrin tënt,
Se s'gjendet me mënt.
Ah! S'e thotë dot;
Njeriu nukë munt,
Se gjuhë s'i dhe
Që të thotë ç'je,
O fuqi pa funt!
Dielli kur del,
A tek perëndon,
Zogu kur këndon,
E gjethi tek çel,
Bukur tregojnë,
Emrin që ke,
Rrëfejnë ç'gjë je,
Dhe më gëzojnë.
Në gjithë botë
Vetëm njeriu s'di
Rri si çilimi
E s'mundet ta thotë!
Me zë të zjartë, 
Donja të flisnja,
Edhe t'i grisnja,
Retë si kartë,
Si vetëtima;
Apo si lumi,
Që s'e zë gjumi,
Me oshëtima!
Falmë nga togu 
Q'është e ç'shohëm
Nga gjithë ç'njohëm,
Zën' e një zogu,
Të rri më një vënt,
Edhe më lerë,
Të them një herë,
Një herë emrin tënt.



  naim frasheri

----------


## ATMAN

Zoti

Kupa e lartë që s`ka fund e s`ka kufi.
Qielli që shpërndan ergjënd e derdh flori…
Qendërzbukuronjësit pa numërim,
Endacakët që vozitin pa pushim,
Në çdo rast e çdo mëngjes e çdo ndajnatë
Ç`të sheh syri në tërthoren gjer`e gjatë
Gjithë lulet, trajta e tyre, njgyra, era
Gjithë drunjtë, kokrrat, gjethet dhe të tjera,
Zhegu ftohma dhe pranvera bukuroshe,
Era, kroi dhe lëndina gjelbëroshe,
Bota e zogjvet me të ëmblat ligjërime,
Gjithësia me të fshehtat kupëtime:
Që të gjitha I falen Zotit të krijimit.
Pa lexo këtë fletore të besimit!
Në çdo vend që hedh njeriu të zbehtin sy,
Dritn` e Zotit të vërtetë sheh aty.
Plotfuqi pa shëmbëllim e pa kufi…
Mençuri që s`e rrok mendja, Perëndi!
Krejt I lashë thashethemet tanimë,
S`do dëgjoj veç gjuhën që më flet pa zë;
Kjo kupore e pafund që kemi sipër,
Këto shkronja, këto radhë dhe ky libër:
Të atij fytyrën shfaqin gjith`këto.
Lexo veten, o njeri këtu kërko!
Se je ti mëkëmbësi I tij në jetë,
Vendi prej nga del, sheh thesari I fshehtë,
Pikëz e të thellit det të gjallërisë,
Dhe një afsh nga shpirti I madh I Gjithësisë.
Për Krijuesin e përsosur flet çdo send,
Hirin e fytyrn` e tij shoh në çdo vend.
Zemra që s`pushon së hedhuri në gjij
Flet pë të dhe të fshehtëzën e tij.
Lajme nga ai më sjell çdo gjë e gjallë,
Emrin e atij çdo lule e ka në ballë.

 Zoti

Gjithë gjërat që nuk numërohen dot
Shqipërojnë emrin e Krijuesit-Zot.
Dashurojn`atë pa dridhen yjt`e dëlirë
Pa kokë e pa këmbë enden n`hapësirë,
Enden dhe secili s`ish në vend të vet
Dhe nga rruga e tij kurrë nuk rrëshqet.
Njëri duke u vërtitur diç rrëfen.
Tjetri duke vezulluar diç zbërthen.
Ai është shpirtdhuronjës I empirit,
Dhe burim I jetës, dritës dhe I hirit.
Nuk ka fund çudi e tij, nuk ka kufi
S`numërohen dot të tijat fshehtësi.
Te njeriu e ke pasqyrn`e Perëndisë,
Ndaj hiq dorë o njeri, prej ligësisë!
Nga e drejta rrugë kurrë mos u ndaj,
Të mos thuash: Ç`bëra unë, ah pastaj.
Bëhu shok e mik me gjithë njerëzinë!
Mërgo shtypjen, ligësinë dhe mërinë!
Nga e drejta rrugë kurrë mos u ndaj,
Të mos thuash: Ç`bëra unë, ah pastaj.
Bëhu shok e mik me gjithë njerëzinë!
Mërgo shtypjen, ligësinë dhe mërinë!
E si munden që të bëhen pluhur vallë
Vepra e mirë, shpirti dëlirë, zemra e gjallë?
Po qe se nuk do njerinë, s`je njeri.
Shpirt e zemër s`janë gjë pa dëlirësi,
Ai bir që do njerinë, ai ka Zot,
Ndaj nga zemra jote kthehu vështrimplot!
Ne e dinim ndryshe, rrugn e Perëndisë
Pa e lamë dashurin`ndaj njerëzisë.
Dlire shpirtin, o ti miku besëdlirë,
Që kështu të gjesh pastaj të Zotit hirë!
Ndrite zemrën, mbaje larg nga ligësitë
Që të bjerë tek ajo e madhja dritë!…

naim frasheri

----------


## tani_26

"Qerbelane"  e N.Frasherit  mund ta gjej diku ne internet?
Mund te jete botuar? Mgjse. eshte e gjate do me interesonte ta gjeja...Dikur para 10 vjetesh e kisha lexuar dhe me kishte pelqyer mjaft...Nese ke ndonje adrese apo informacion rreth Qerbelase me informo....

----------


## ATMAN

VARGJE KATERSHE DASHURIE

Nje kenge asaj i ngrita ,po fort mu zemerua 
Qe brenda vargut jeta ju shterua 
si te kendoj per ty? ajo mu pergjegj
ta mbyllesh bukurine ne varg nuk dua !

ti mos pandeh se nuk brengosem me per ty 
se hidherim nuk ndjej kur nuk te shoh ne sy
nga vere e dashurise sate kaq shume kam pire 
sa dehur jam perjete me dashuri 

kush ka nje zemer e vogel qofte fare 
larg teje nuk rri dot pa dashuri 
po rrathe kacurrelash kur te çplekse
ne paste mend ,humbet dhe mend e tij

me e kendshme dashuria kur sjell mundim 
nuk dashuron ai qe vuajtje safron 
ti burre do te jesh po hodhe ne harrim 
gjithshka,dhe dashurise jeten ja kushton

ajo si rubin cdo gje ne te ndricon 
shkelqime botesh qe si njoh sjellin gezim
kureshtja tja di emrin sme mundon 
per bukurine e saj kam adhurim 

te prita shume qahere kur u ndame 
kujtova do pendohesh,ste mbaj meri 
mezi durova ditet qe su pame 
te vish se smundem me ,sbej dot pa ty

i mencur qofsh ,harro dhe dashuro
si pluhur udhe behu,ne qiell ne banofsh
me pleq ,te rinj ,te liq,te mire,ti veten barazo
edhe gur shahu beju,mbretereshe a mbret qofsh

kur dashuria nis ,na sjell kenaqesi 
gezime pa kufi na shtje ne gji 
te mema dashuri u mbrujta une 
ne shekuj paste drite e miresi

kjo njohja ime me nje tjeter ish nje rast 
jo,zemren tjeter kujt sja kam dhuruar 
prej qiesh dielli kur largohet ,pushon nje cast
ne vend te tij perpara meje qiririn ka afruar

ende sta nxorra malle ,shoqe e dashur 
do deshiroja prape uen embelsi
edhe nje fije bar mbi varr,i rritur 
besnikeri do ruaj per ty

MEVLANA XHELALEDINI RUMIU DHE DASHURIA SHPIRTERORE E TIJ

Njeri nga mistiket e kohes se tij qe shquhej mbi te gjithe dhe mbeti mbi te gjithe dhe me fame te madhe ne te gjithe boten ishte xhelaledin rumiu i cili mori pastaj titullin e nderit nga pasonjesit e tij mevlana qe do te thote zoteria jonedhe mbeti i njohur me kete mbiemer kudo ne bote
Njihet nga shenjtoret e medhenj dhe nga piranet e tarikateve mistike ,sshte themeluesi i dogmes se tij mistike e cila u shqua nga te tjerat me emrin e tij dhe u njoh me emrin mehlevizme ,kultura e tij e gjere ,lartesia e tij dhe zotesia ne poezi dhe ne proze jane te njohura kudo dhe te perhapura ne te gjithe boten
I pajisur me frymen mistike dhe i ndritur me cdo lloj njohurie ,sidomos me njohuri mistike ,ka shprehur dashurine hyjnore ne gazelet e divanit (poemes)se tij dhe vecanerisht ne librin e famshem te tij methneviqe eshte bere i famshem ne te gjithe boten permbajtja e kesaj vepre permendet nga shume shkrimtare dhe studiohet me interesim te vecante 
Te paret e mevlanase(rumiut)ishin nga qyteti i horasanit te persise(irani i sotem),por ai vete lindi ne qytetin behli te afganistanit ne vitin 604 te hixhretit domethene ne vitin 1207 pas krishtit , i ati i tij ishte ,quhej ,behaed-din-veledi ,nje nga dijetaret e medhenj te kohes ,rreth te cilit mblidhej gjithe populli qe ta degjonte dhe te perfitonte prej kultures dhe njohurise se tij 
Behaud din-veledi nuk shkoi mire me mbretin e atjeshem te kohes ,xhelaledin harem shahun ,dhe keshtu u detyrua te largohej nga vendi i tij ,mori me vete edhe djalin e tij ,xhelaledinin,qe ishte ne moshen 5 vjecare ,dhe ju drejtua rruges se hixhazit ,per te kryer detyren e pelegrinazhit islam ne meke 
Rruges kur arriti ne qytetin nishabur ,u takua me mistikun e madh te famshem ,sheihi attarin , i cili kur e pa kete foshnje ,xhelaledinin 5 vjecar ,shqoi ne te shkendijen e drites hyjnore ,qe ndriconte ne pamjen e tij dhe i gezuar ,lajmeroi te atin dhe e uroi per kete drite 
Pastaj ui kthye foshnjes ,e perkedheli dhe i fali nje kopje te librit te tij ,qe kish shkruar me titullinesrarname(libri i sekreteve) 
Behaud-dini ne pelegrinazh u takua me mistikun e madh sejjid burhanuddin muhakkik tirmidhin,me te cilin u shoqerua dhe bisedonte perdere mbi tezen e rruges mistike spirituale dhe me njohurite e brendshme te saja 
Xhelaleddini(rumiu) i vogel nuk ndahej prej tyre gjithe rruges dhe qysh atehere i hyri deshira dhe filloi te pajisej me shijen e kesaj rruge dhe me njohurite e brendshme te saja 
Burhanuddini nuk u nda prej tyre gjithe rruges ,dhe kur u kthyen nga hixhazi erdhi me ta ,bashke ,dhe qendroi se bashku nje kohe ne sham 
Per fat atje burhanuddinit i arriti vdekja dhe para se te nderronte jete i la porosi behauddinit qe te instalohej nga anet e vendeve te rumit 
Sipas porosise behauddin veleni mori djalin(rumiun) dhe filloi udhetimin,duke ecur arriti ne erzinxhan ,pastaj shkoi ne qytetin e larende,andej ne baze te fteses qe i beri mbreti i kohes,alaudin selçokiu,vajti ne konje(anatoli)dhe u vendos atje
Atje u muar duke dhene mesime dhe konferenca fetare,ne te cilat merte pjese edhe mbreti vete,mbreti e pelqente shume kulturen e bahauddinit dhe per nder te tij themeloi nje medrese te madhe me emrin medresei hudavendiqar, konferencat e tija benin pershtypje te madhe dhe degjoheshin me kujdes nga i gjithe populli 
Kjo gjendje vazhdoi deri ne 631 te hixhretit ,date ne te cilen fatkeqesisht i arriti vdekja bahauddinit,vendin e tij ,pas vdekjes i a zuri i biri xhelaluddini ,i cili ishte atehere ne moshen 24 vjecare
Ne kete menyre xhelaluddinit ju dha rasti te shprehte zotesine e tij te madhe dhe kulturen e gjere ,mori fame te madhe dhe nga cdo ane mblidheshin nxenes qe te perfitonin nga cultura e tij ,aq shume ju shtuan studentet dhe populli sa jo vetem i mblidheshin rreth tryezes dhe bangove te shkolles kur jepte mesim ,por edhe kur delte nga shkolla per te shkuar ne shtepi e shoqeronin 400-500 veta gjate gjithe rruges per te degjuar bisedat e tija te kendshme,por edhe kur kthehej nga shtepia per ne shkolle ishte i rrethuar gjithnje nga grumbuj njerzish ,te cilet e pyesnin per cdo gje qe kishin nevose te dinin dhe mernin pergjigjet e duhura
Pas nje kohe ne konje u bashkua me hysamuddin çelepine dhe ju ngjall deshira per rrugen mistike,te cilen e kreu me vone me sukses te plote(kamusi Aalam vol.3, faq.1825) 
Xhelaluddini ,duke ushqyer gjithnje kete deshire per fat ,ne vitin 642 te hixhretit u takua me nje dervish (fakir) udhetar i quajtur shemsuddin tibrizi,per te cilin siç thuhet ne kamus-flitej se ishte derguar ne konje nga mistiku i madh ruqnuddin zerqubiu ,per te pajisur xhelaluddinin me njohuri mistike
Ketij dervishi xhelaluddini i hodhi dashuri te madhe mistike dhe e mori ne shtepine e tij ,ku e mbante atje dh nuk e leshonte me dite e me nate 
Efektin dhe llojin e kesaj dashurie ,veledi,ne librin e tij veledname(libri i veledit) e shpjegon keshtu :
qysh prej kohes se profetit Adam e ketej kane ardhur ne bote shume shenjtore te plotesuar dhe dashurues te mbaruar , por permbi keta ka edhe nje bote shpirterore tjeter ,pozita e se ciles eshte me e larte sepse permban dashuruesin dhe te dashuruemin bashkerisht ,perpara daljes se shemsi tibrizit kjo lloj bote e kesaj lloj dashurie nuk ishte e njohur dhe asnje njeri skishte bere fjale per te,prandaj mund te thuhet me plot te drejte se shemsi tibrizi ishte nje nga perfaqesuesit e fshehur te kesaj bote te panjohur ,i cili erdhi dhe ja zbuloi kete shkence hyjnore xhelaleddin rumiut,qe ta pajiste me te,me kete menyre shemsiu u paraqit dhe doli jo si mbreti i dashuruèsvet ,por si mbreti i te dashuruemvet dhe i frymezoi xhelaluddinit kete fryme te re,qe ta shprehte ne poezi dhe te konsiderohej nje nga te paret poete mistike islame

xhelaleddini i harroi te gjitha mesimet qe ju jepte nxenesve dhe merej vetem me kete, u largua nga shoket dhe filloi te meret me njohurite e brendshme spirituale mistike , u ftoh nga njohurite e jashtme dhe bashke me dervishin ,shetiste fushave duke biseduar gjithnje per frymen mistike spirituale ,dhe shijen e saj
gjithe studentet dhe dijetaret e qytetit u deshperuan shume nga kjo ndodhi dhe muaren masa qe ta largonin dervishin fare prej tij(rumiut) e debuan dervishin prej andej ,i cili iku i deshperuar dhe ,pikerisht ne vitin 643 te hixhreti (1245 pas krishtit) ,vate ne sham 
sado qe ata e larguan dervishin prej tij ,dashuria spirituale midis tyre kishte hye aq thelle sa nuk mund te rrinin te ndare nga njeri-tjetri 
qellimi per te cilin u perpoqen dijetaret ta ndanin xhelaleddinin nga dervisci ishte qe ta kishin per veten e tyre,por perseri kjo mase nuk dha asnje fryt ,sepse xhelaleddini jo vetem qe nuk ju afrohej atyre ,por si i dehur bridhte andej-ketej dhe e kerkonte
atehere nxenesit e pane qe sishte pune me te dhe iu luten e i kerkuan ndjese,xhelaleuddini e pranoi ndjesen e tyre dhe dergoi djalin e tij veledinin qe te shkonte dhe ta gjente dervishin dhe tja sillte perseri ,duke i bere lutje te medha,djali duke e kerkuar ,arriti dhe e gjeti ne sham,dhe mbas shume lutjesh ,mundi ta sillte perseri ne konje,ne shenje gezimi per kete sukses gjithe udhetimin e kthimit e beri ne kembe
si u kthye shemsi tibrizi ne konje ,xhelauddini filloi ta kalonte kohen me te ,keshtu smbeti me asnje shprese per studentet e tij qe te perfitonin, atehere e shtuan me keq merzitjen kunder dervishit dhe sdonin ta shikonin me sy
shemsi tibrizi e kuptoi kete urrejtje ,u merzit dhe u zemerua aq shume sa u largua dhe u zhduk fare nga syte e tyre dhe nuk e pane me,askush nuk e dinte se ku vajti,sepse nuk la asnje gjurme
ne ate rast u perhap fjala se dervishin e vrau djali tjeter i xhelaluddinit ,alauddini,por vellai i tij veledi ne librat e tij e pergenjeshtron kategorikisht kete gje
xhelaleddini vete shkoi dy here me rradhe ne sham qe ta kerkonte ,por nuk gjeti asnje gjurme te tij ,atehere nuk qendronte dot ne as ndonje vend, i hyri zjarri i dashurise hyjnore dhe i dehur nga kjo ekstaze dashurie hyjnore,mbahej nga nje direk ne dore dhe dridhej rreth atij ,merrte veglat e tij muzikore si najin-in(mandolinen)dhe tumbelekun dhe nga zerat e tyre vihej ne poziten vexhit mistik(ekstazit)dhe te shijes
kjo eshte origina e pare e semase (valles mistike spirituale)qe dihet pothuaj nga te gjithe dhe eshte e famshme ne mevlevizme
xhelaleddin rumiu si perparoi shume ne dashurine shpirterore e gjeti shpirterisht te dashurin e tij te vertete dhe u bashkua ne shpirt me te dhe qysh atehere pa me syte e zemres se i dashuri dhe dashuruesi ishin te bashkuar ne nje trup te vetem 
per nderin e shemsi tibrizit ,mevlana xhelaluddin rumi filloi te shkruaje poezite e tij mistike ,te cilat te grumbulluara se bashku ,perbejne divanin(poemen) e tij ne e cilen nuk vuri emrin e vet ,por perdori ne cdo gazel emrin e udheheqesit te vet shpirteror shemsi tibrizit
keshtu vertet u zhduk shemsi tibrizi nga syte e botes ,por detyren e frymezimit ai e kreu sic duhej perkundrejt dishepullit te tij,xhelaleddinit,te cilin e pajisi si duhej me parimet mistike ,aq sa zuri nje vend dhe pozite te larte me vone dhe e beri te numerohet nga kreret mistike dhe nga piranet e tarikatit 
xhelaleddini ,si arriti kete pozite te larte perparimi shpirteror,filloi te shkruantemethnevine e cila ze nje vend te larte ne literature dhe nga pikepamja mistike njihet si veper e klasit te pare ,sepse cdo verse i saj shfaq nje lloj fryme mistike te ndryshme nga ato te verseve te tjera
divani i xhelaluddin rumiut ka tremije verse dhe methnevija ka 47,000 vjersha me fryme mistike

parimi mistik i xhelaluddin rumiut dhe vija e tij mund te shpjegohet ne kete menyre:
me pare dashuria hyjnore ne misticizme ishte e njohur me gjithe kuptimin e fjales dhe e tretur ne shpirtin e dashuruesit,i cili ia afronte kete lloj dashurie vete zotit te tij te madh
por xhelaluddini,me frymezimin e shemsi tibrizit ,nuk e la me kaq dashurine e zotit por e pajisi dhe me ne kuptim te ri, i cili ishte qe jo vetem nje njeri i persosur eshte dashuruesi i zotit ,por edhe zoti vete,kur i afrohet kjo dasiuri nga njeriu preket dhe behet edhe ai vete dashurues i tij ,e ndofta si esente me e larte ,preket me shume dhe behet dashurues akoma me i madh i njeriut te atille
domethene me fjale te tjera,sic terhiqet njeriu i kulluar dhe vendoset plotesisht ne shkrirjen per dashurine e zotit,edhe zoti vete terhiqet nga kjo dashuri e afruar e njeriut dhe e ben njerine e persosur te dashuruemin e tij ,me gjithe rrjedhimet e saja,dhe ndofta zoti si fuqi absolute ,shtyhet me teper ne kete dashuri
keshtu del kuptimi qe zoti eshte dashuruesi i njeriut tatille e njekohesisht edhe njeriu eshte dashuruesi i zotit,qe te dy behen dashuruesa dhe te dashuruar me njeri-tjetrin,kete lloj dashurie reciproke nuk e kishte thene njeri me pare,te cilen e shpalli per heren e pare xhelaluddin rumi ,i frymezuar ,sic thame nga udheheqesi i tij shpirteror shemsi tibrizi 
xhelaleddin rumiu e rrembeu kete te vertete nga i mesuesi i tij i dashur dhe i infektuar me kete fryme ,e dedikoi gjithe jeten e tij ne shfaqjen dhe shprehjen e kesaj dhuntie te re
mund te thuhet se kjo ishte arsyeja qe shemsi tibrizi e ndau nga te gjithe shoket dhe ndjekesit e tij ,kjo do te thote se deshi ti mesonte atij kete durate te re,qe eshte nje e vertete e re,me te cilen pasurohet jeta mistike spirituale 
u kuptua gjithashtu se ky ishte edhe shkaku qe xhelaluddini sakrifikoi gjithe miqte dhe veten e tij ,duke qendruar i vetmuar ,bashke me te ,deri sa e asimiloi mire kete drite te vertete te misticizmes spirituale ,nje gje e tille ishte nje dhurate e madhe prej zotit ,te cilen nuk ishin ne gjendje ta cmonin as ndjekesit dhe asnje njeri tjeter ,pervec atyre qe ishin te kesaj rruge 
per kete reforme te re xhelaleddin rumi mori nje fame te madhe dhe te vecante ne boten mistike spirituale ,sa qe nje nga mistiket e medhenj ,xhamiu,kur shkroi methnevine mevlanaja ,per ta lavderuar tha kete poezi ne gjuhen persiane :
nist pejgamber ve li dared qitab (xhelaleddini nuk eshte profet,por ka liber si te profeteve)

SI E PA KALIFI LEJLANE

Kalifi tha si valle vec per ty
Mexhnun i shkrete humbi mend e tij?

Cna paske me te mire ,e muget nxin 
Sa sheh si ti,veshtrimin kur e shtrin 

Pergjigjet lejlaja: mexhnuni ti nuk je 
Kushdo ne te erret driten nuk e sheh!

Se ndjen dot cdo njeri  dhe kur gjallohet 
E nga i thelli gjume dot nuk zgjohet !

E ndjen ai qe zgjedhe gjumin ta hedh
E mu ne shpirt nje te vertete mbjell

Po nese frike e vdekjes te mundon
Dhe etja e fitimit te pervelon

Ne shpirtin tend sdo kete pasterti
Shedh rrenje e perjetshmja bukuri,dashuri

Prej gjumit vdekesor spermendet dot
Kush do genjeshter dhe shkelqim te kote

XHELALEDDIN RUMI

----------


## ATMAN

BARAZ JANE 

Te drejten kur them ,po edhe kur mashtroj baraz jane
Arabi i bardhe dhe arabi i zi baraz jane

Me ndodh te jem diell ,i shpirtit simurg
Unaze magjike e mbretit sulejmanit baraz jane

Stuhi dhe hi ,dhe uje edhe zjarr 
Fisnik jam tani,i poster me pas-baraz jane

Me turq me taxhike i dua te gjithe 
Largpames tani,I verber pastaj-baraz jane 

Jam dite edhe jave jam vit ,ramazan e bajram
Pishtar jam i ndezur prej atit te madh baraz jane

Dhe ngjyren e nderroj ,roberuar deshirash
I bie ne cast nje dajre te re-baraz jane

Ndrit hena ne qiell ,kam prane daulle ,bajrak
Sarajit mbreteror i ngjan cadra ime baraz jane

Perija te kembet me rri dhe njerez te fisme 
Ne pluhur kendojne ,hedhin valle baraz jane 

Kerkoj perendine dhe thelbin e sendeve ndjej 
Dhe ditet dhe netet qe fali AI baraz jane 

Keshtu po flas une ,keshtu dhe i ndrituri shams 
Mbuluar prej reve tani ,i purpurt si flake pastaj baraz jane 


rumi 
ME DUAN NJEHERE

Me duan njehere ,me urrejne pastaj perseri
Nje zemer me falin ,po timen ma vrasin ne gji

Pushtet kam njehere ,sundoj mbi mendimet e mi 
Po ndodh qe mendimi me mban nen peshen e tij

Jusufit i ngjaj ,leshoj sot nje drite hijeshi
Po neser -Jakupit ,kur therret i helmuar ne zi

Ashtu porsi Zeusi ,mendohem ,duroj,edhe hesht
Po perde e durimit me digjet nga prushi ne gji

Sot-plot e perplot ,po neser jam bosh si kallam 
Sot ndjenjat shperthejne ,po neser une rresht edhe nxij

Sot turrem mbi ar, i dredhur kerkoj mu ne zjarr 
Po neser edhe arin e flak ,dhe sdua tja di 

I tmerrshem sot ngjaj ,perzitur nga flaket e ferrit 
Po neser shkellqej,perballem me cdo bukuri

Besimi i shejte me sjell sot dhe paqe , urtesi 
Po neser besimin e shkel me plot neveri 

Sot behem luan,dhe ujk i terbuar ,asllan 
I embel jam neser si dita qe bie freski 

I lik e nopran shfaqem sot, i rende sa sbehet 
Po neser un zbutem dhe zemra kumbon ciltersi

Dhe ja pra fytyrat: sot ndrisin me nur ,pasterti 
Po neser damkosen nga turpi i vesit te zi 

rumi 
Xhelaludin Rumiu





Dëshira




Dashnori din vetëm për përulje ngase zgjidhje tjetër nuk ka
Në mbrëmje përvidhet në oborin tënd ngase zgjidhje tjetër nuk ka
Tretet të puth çdo kaçurelë të flokut tënd, mos u kërcno ngase zgjidhje tjetër nuk ka
Me zjarrin e dashurisë ndaj teje ai digjet të thej grilat e shpirtit të vet
Ngase zgjidhje tjetër nuk ka. 

Dashuria pyeti të dashurin, Mos vallë e do vetën më shumë ngaqë më do mua?
I dashuruari u përgjigj: Unë kam vdekur në veten time tani jetoj për ty
Jam zhdukur nga vetja dhe atributet e mia jam i pranishëm vetëm për ty
I pata harruar dituritë e mia por duke të njohur, u bëra dijetar
E kam humbur gjithë forcën time ndërsa tani, jam nga fuqia yte.
E dua veten, ah sa të dua, sa të dua, veten e dua.

Jam dashuria yte, ri në vështrimin tim, se do të hap portën e shkëlqimit
Eja pusho me mua le të bëhemi fqinj, si yjet.
Ti je fshehur aq gjatë duke u endur pafundësisht në detin e dashurisë sime
Megjithatë, ti gjithmonë ke qenë i lidhur për mua
I fshehur, zbuluar në të dukshmen dhe të padukshmen

Jam jeta vet, ti ishe i epuri pas një pellgu të vogël
Jam Oqeani dhe shqetësimi i trazuar i tij
Eja zhytu me mua, braktise këtë botë të erësirës
Qëndro me mua se do të hap portën e dashurisë

Të dëshiron më shumë se haja e pija
Trupi im, ndjenjat e mia mendja uria ndaj shijes tënde,
Mund ta ndjej praninë tënde në zemrën time ndonëse ti i takon të gjitha botërave
Do të pres me ëndje të heshtur vetëm për një gjest, një shkëndijë prej teje

XHELAUDIN RUMI

Kenga e fyellit

Degjoje ti zerin pse valle po qan e vajton
Per dertet e ndarjeve tona,lendimet e kohes qe shkon

Kur i hyri bariu kallamishtes dhe preu ne mes drurin tim
Psheretimat dhe lotet u derdhen dhe brenda u fsheh nje deshperim

Me buze te dredhur nga malli ,plot zjarr do ti bie gjithmone
Qe afshin pa fund dashuror ne zemra te ndez me jehone

Merguar ne dheun e larget ,te vater e huaj po rri 
Njeriu i debuar fatzi ,pas naets pret diten qe po gdhin

Fatzinj e te lumtur degjojne si bie me gaz e trishtim
Ky fyelli im ndane vatres me tinguj plot mall e pergjerim 

Kushdo qe degjoi zerin tim fatkeq a i lumtur njeri 
Ne shpirtin e fshehte e te shejte ska hyre dot gjer me tani

Si trupi me shpirtin eshte shkrire kuptimi qe mbaj une ne gji 
Po prape njeriu zemer ngrire , te fshehtat e shpirtit nuk i di

Rendimi i fyellit eshte flake ,nuk eshte ere e lehte pranverore 
Kush mbetet i ftohte ndaj flakes se ndjen kete kenge te bukur madheshtore

E ndezur nga afshi i flakes ne shpirt dashuria kendon 
Si zjarri qe ngrihet prej veres se shejte kur vlon dhe lodron 

Skifter i shkathet

Skifter i shkathet fluturova prej dores se madherishme 
Ne lartesi ku me dergonte nje fjale e perendishme

Shtate planete i pershkova ,nente sfera qiellore 
Arrita majen e saturnit ,zbrita te tok e dhimbshme

Ende adami skishte dale ,kur ruaja parajsen
Ne mes hyrive prehje gjeta ne boten e cuditshme 

Ne fronin mbreteror u ngjita ,me vule dhe unaze 
Dhe para sulejmanit zbuta gjithe shpirtrat e perbindshme

I hyra zjarrit plot me flake qe trendafile u bene 
Mes lulesh shkova ,permes zjarresh me purpur ,te magjishme 

Dhe kur u bera perle rashe permei lendinen toke 
Ne u ngritsha prape qiellit lart ,me pret kuror e hijshme 

Cdo kohe qe erdhi pas shamsiut vijoi kete kenge 
Po une i pari e kendova me zera te mahnitshme


xheladin rumi 

 ETUR JAM 

Zbuloma fytyren : per kopshte trendafilash- i etur jam 
Cilma gojen. Per malte prej vese te embel- i etur jam 
Dhe cadren e reve largoje ,o diell tregoje fytyren 
Gezim le te sjelle kjo rreze e ndritur i etur jam 
Ky zeri im me grish per larg te fluturoj 
Nga dor e mbretit si skifter ,drejt enderrimesh shkoj
Me zemerim me pate thene : ik prej meje !
Per zerin tend ,dhe kercenues qofte i etur jam 
Drejt meje qe nga kopsht i aferm,fry moj ere 
Arome vese mengjezore te nuhas  i etur jam 
Nje njomesi lart qielli hedh si fryme e befte 
Per kaltersi ,furtune deti i etur jam 
Si ritma qe leshon JAKUPI . oh cme gjeti kjo thirrja ime 
Te shoh JUSUFIN te me rritet  i etur jam 
Pa ty dhe ky qytet plot zhurme porsi burg
Kerkoj nje shkemb ne shkretetire  i etur jam 
Me kupen mbushur sheshit shkoj ,me krelat prane 
Nga pjergulla nje leng shijoj dhe valle hedh
Mes njerzish shpirterisht te varfer dot nuk rri !
Me prufte fati miqesi Aliu, Rustemi-etje kam
Nje bukuri ne duar njerzish-pluhur i imte 
Per prurje te begata tokes thelle etje kam
I varfer jam,po sdua gureza te ngjyrta 
Per gure te medhenj ,si shkemb me drite i etur jam
Kur shoh perreth trishtime njerzish ,hidherohem
Gezimin qe sjell lengu I rrushit deshiroj
Nen egjiptiane heq ky popull zemra nxin
Per nje moisi ,te birin e imramit etje kam
Do thone: kerkuam e se gjetem!
Kuroren e endrrave te mija kerkoj-I etur jam
Plot sharje turmash te pamend ma mbyllen gojen
Ne vend te kenges ,lot te hidhur po gelltis 
Vertitej sheiku rreth qytetit me kandil
Qe shtegu i njerzve te mos mbyllet  i etur jam
Po shpirti im lakmi synimesh pat me kohe 
Perjetesia ne themel te botes qofte- i etur jam 
Prej botes i fshehur rri ai ,po ne cdo pamje gjendet
Drejt fshehtesise qe ze fill ,shpirti shkofte  i etur jam 
Rrefimin e besimit bej  mu deh kjo zemer !
Si pije vjeshte per besim u shndrofsha i etur jam 
Lahute dashurie tingellofsha jehon e saj
Si tingull i hazretit ne parajse,kur dergoi-i etur jam
Per dashuri te flakte ja merr kenges kjo lahute 
Se lote dhembshurie enderroj prej zoterijsh te larte 
O shams ti krenari tibrizi ,na ndiz agimin e zjarrte
Dhe per ballkizin sihariq dergo arome fjalesh i etur jam

XHELAUDIN RUMI- 1207-1272 

O JU QE BUKURIA JU VERBON

O ju qe bukuria ju verbon ! prej kohesh zemra ime dashuron
Ne gjume dashuror ky shpirt po lengon ! prej kohesh zemra ime dashuron

Kudo perreth ishte nje tymnaje dhe bota zinte fill
Qe atehere nis kjo ndjenje dhe zemra dashuron 

Dhe vit per vit ne mijera vjet u gdhend fytyra ime 
Qe se kur lindi dhe gjallon ,kjo zemer dashuron

Qe kur zoti pyeti njerzit :a jam une zot mbi ju?
Gjeta kuptimin qe kerkon! Kjo zemer dashuron

O engjej,ju qe botet mbani pezull !
Ngrijeni lart diturine ne fron !kjo zemer dashuron

I beni fjale diellit tim: rumiu erdhi ne tibriz 
Rumine dashuria e pervelon ! prej kohesh zemra dashuron

Kush eshte ai qe e quaj diell tibrizi??
Pishtar qe te verteten na tregon ! prej kohesh zemra ime dashuron

xhelaudin rumi

----------


## ashik

Xheladin Rumiu eshte i madh, por madheshtine e gjen te Shams Tabrizi...

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*




 Postuar më parë nga arturo


PERËNDIJA





Kush do ta shohë të tërë,
Të shohë mirë njerinë,
Vethen' e tij re të vërë,
Atje e gjen perëndinë.

Dhe parajsi dhe skëterra,
Dhe engjëlli edhe djalli,
Edhe gjithë ç'ka të tjera,
Janë brënda tek i gjalli.

Ajy që ka mirësinë,
Ka perëndin' e të mirat,
Edhe kush ka djallëzinë,
Ka djallë e ligësirat.

Më çdo anë e kërkova,
Thashë: ku 'shtë perëndia,
Po më pasdaj e mësova,
Qënke ndaj mej' e s'e dija.

..........................
Paskëtaj, o shokë, kurrë
Mos kërkoni perëndinë
Nëpër mur' e nëpër gurë,
Po shihni mirë njerinë.

Zëmr' e njeriut në jetë
Eshtë vënd' i perëndisë,
Esht' atje zot' i vërtetë,
Det' i math i gjithësisë.

Ajy është gjithësia,
Edhe udh' e perëndisë,
Eshtë vetëm njerëzia,
Q'i duhetë njerëzisë.

Mer dorën e diturisë,
Pa ajo do të të nxjerë
Gjer te fron' i perëndisë,
Ndaj soje do të të shpjerë.

Esht' e vërtetë kjo punë,
Mos qëndroni n'errësirët,
Se këtë s'e gjeta unë,
E kanë thënë të mirët. 


naim frasheri


Shumë mirë që e lexon Naimin por me sa shikoj nuk e ke kuptuar.Naimi të sqaron hapur,lexoje mirë se çfar është feja dhe zoti.Naimi është realist por besimi i verbër fetar është ai që vret mëndjen e shëndoshë.Naim Frashëri bën thirrje të hapur për dituri por kush ta kuptoj?*

----------

